# my first post ever, BR-02 questions



## bluemonday (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been reading watchseek forums for about a year on and off, and finally registered to ask a question specific enough to warrant a post.  I'm basically a "real" watch newbie, and trying to decide on my first real 'investment'. I borrowed a friend's Fortis Spacematic for about 8 mos. and when I had to give it back I realized it was time for me to get my own, and I had really liked having a nice tool-type watch. He sent me here to learn more.

Apologies if this sounds like a watch therapy session...  if indecision from a watch novice annoys you probably should stop reading now.

My next purchase might have to last me quite awhile (hopefully 5-10 years or more? but who really knows right??) so trying to choose carefully but also pick a modern classic... so to speak. Not so trendy I'm bored of it in a year, but not so conservative as to be commonplace everywhere. 

I've always been attracted to bold, simple tool / diver watches that make a graphic statement by saying LESS (if that makes any sense). That's what attracted me to B&R instrument series, just the dead simple utilitarian designs. B&R Build quality seems tough (or their marketing is working, hah) and I prefer the no-nonsense stark designs to their flashier/trashier "line extensions" or extreme bling that B&R seems to be coming up with of late. (I realize this is a matter of taste, of which is always a matter of personal preference.) 

I am tall and pretty thin with long arms have medium-to-small wrists, and for whatever reason I've always preferred bulkier looking diver watches despite my wrist size. I wear short sleeves a lot and just feel that wearing a thin watch on a slight wrist just doesn't work for me personally.

My criteria are:
- simple iconic design (don't need a chrono, unnecessary dials or complications) 
- metal bracelet nice, but not a requirement -- if the watch can still be worn under a button-down shirt here and there.
- I'm not a "diver" but always in and out of the water, lakes, beaches, pools... aquatic lifestyle
- looks solid and feels bombproof, can take a beating from constant wear EVERYDAY. I don't want to always be worried about scratching or beating it up... when it happens, it happens and I'll live with it (or get it repaired if it really gets bad). 
- it doesn't scream it's brand out loud... is stated confidence but not overly showy.
- lume ideally kicks ass, but I'm not a purist. 

So I did more and more reading here both in Diver forum and on Bell & Ross brand forum. I finally went to a B&R dealer a couple weeks ago and tried on a BR-01, the basic "go to" styles. BR-01 was a little uncomfortable on my wrists for an everyday workhorse, at least at first. Powerful feel, but just a bit TOO big for me once I had it on. I was a little self-conscious to be honest, hah. Then tried on a couple of BR-03, and they were pretty nice, that size worked better for me. I even a tried on a BR-03 Phantom, but surprisingly not the magic I hoped for much in person?? at least not for an everyday wearer... I can see how you guys with a few nice watches in a collection could want this though... it's definitely 'murdered out' -- as the kids say  

Oddly enough, months ago, I remembered my wife saw me looking at some watch photos and said off the cuff, she liked the BR-02 styling (in SS) over the BR-01 squares...so I tried on the BR-02 SS pro dial, not really thinking much about it... but WOW. It was just perfect. It felt heavy and substantial, but not overly so. I instantly felt this shape worked better for me than the 01 and 03. It's just the right size and because of that perfect arc combination of strap + case + domed glass, it was extremely comfortable, and though it was big, it didn't look TOO big. 

On my wrists I expected the strap to be a lot of overhang but it was just right, not too long overhang. The rubber strap was comfortable. Then I tried on the black PVD pro dial with orange dots, pretty amazing too, but a little too niche for my first 'nice' everyday wearer... I have to admit I liked the stainless steel a little more for versatility?. 

I now think I really want to own a BR-02, unforgettable look and feel. But now the choices: black vs. stainless steel, and arabic vs. pro-dial? I enjoyed reading the previous threads from others on this topic (mthwatch, aqua spearo, sunster) so there's probably not much than can be added at this point other than suggestions for a coin toss? hah. The SS seems to slightly favor the arabic, and the black PVD perhaps the dots? But all combos seem to look good too! 

Here is my current line of reasoning: because I don't really have other metal watches this nice, I predict the SS will be more versatile for me over the long haul over the black PVD. Possibly stand the test of time a bit better? Yes - the black PVD is undeniably powerful, it just exudes strength and stealth. But without another nicer, silver-looking watch in my collection, could it be perhaps too limiting for my primary watch. I can see how black PVD is the obvious choice for pros, but..... I need this watch to work harder and be more versatile in everyday wear situations too, so I think the SS. Plus, it's a heavy, forged looking watch, why not let the purity of metal materials shine through? The black PVD actually looks lighter (in weight) to me.... thoughts? 

Does either finish show scratches more than the other? I'm sure nobody likes to talk or show their B&R watches beat up here, but my concern is: if the SS gets scratched, hey it's metal and that's what happens, it's gonna get marks from time to time? But if the PVD gets a few scrapes it's going to look worse because then you have a 2-tone scratch vs. face color. Can anyone comment on how the different materials wear and handle scratches? Has anyone had issues with PVD getting beat up, or even needing to be refinished? 

Now for arabic vs. pro-dial... Damn that's tough. I am leaning pro-dial for me just because there's less crowding and 'stuff' on the face. Kind of cool how on the pro-dial the only actual NUMBERS are the ones around the bezel. But it can't be denied that font for the arabic numbers are iconic and connects it more to the B&R "look" that made them famous and the cult following. The numbers I think dresses it up a bit, esp. in SS. I will need to try them both on again........

thanks for any insights guys.


----------



## Nick M (May 15, 2009)

Personally, I prefer SS. I think it stands the test of time better. PVD, as some will attest, does get scratched and show the metal underneath, but others have said they've had no problems. Whatever the case, SS you can always polish not PVD which you would need to re-coat.

Arabic or Pro Dial? Both are nice. Mine is an Arabic on SS and I've seen a Pro Dial on SS which also took my breath away. Really, you can't go wrong with either. I was slightly more inclined to Arabic for readability.

Good luck!


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

Nick M said:


> Personally, I prefer SS. I think it stands the test of time better. PVD, as some will attest, does get scratched and show the metal underneath, but others have said they've had no problems. Whatever the case, SS you can always polish not PVD which you would need to re-coat.
> 
> Arabic or Pro Dial? Both are nice. Mine is an Arabic on SS and I've seen a Pro Dial on SS which also took my breath away. Really, you can't go wrong with either. I was slightly more inclined to Arabic for readability.
> 
> Good luck!


+1. The BR02 floated my boat more than the 01 or 03 and stainless is the finish to get BC a scratch doesn't destroy it like PVD. And PVD does scratch. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## bluemonday (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks for the guidance guys, really appreciate your responses.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome!

The BR-02, definitely a nice choice, but it wouldn't be my first for a tool on account of its price, but hey, that's just me. If I were able to get one I'd go for the PVD, to me it seems the natural choice and flows nicely with the rubber strap. 

Now, a question for you; I've been thinking about getting a Spacematic, and wanted to hear from you what you thought about it. We're both relatively new to the watch "game" but any insight you can share, I'd appreciate.

Thanks,
-Steve


----------



## PIERS (UK) (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome!

I've just picked up a BR02-94 and here's some opinions on your questions:

- simple iconic design (don't need a chrono, unnecessary dials or complications)

** BR02 is a great design choice. After owning a BR01, I much prefer the 02, because the overall design better suites the wrist - it still feels like a square watch, but is nicely curved. The size is big (44mm) but not huge (46mm like the BR01) but because it is thicker, it feels stronger than the BR01.

- metal bracelet nice, but not a requirement -- if the watch can still be worn under a button-down shirt here and there.

** I supose a negative here, depending on what you are after. You get a functional rubber strap and a canvas strap. the rubber is a nice sold strap, but personally I am not keen on them. Your best option is to go and buy a straight 26/24 leather strap and maybe use a thumbnail buckle on it - or get one of the strap makers to make one up which fits the B&R buckle (1/4" tang holes).

- I'm not a "diver" but always in and out of the water, lakes, beaches, pools... aquatic lifestyle

** Don't worry about it - the watch will live through all that!

- looks solid and feels bombproof, can take a beating from constant wear EVERYDAY. I don't want to always be worried about scratching or beating it up... when it happens, it happens and I'll live with it (or get it repaired if it really gets bad).

** Stainless steel probably the best for that then. The PVD versions are quite strong wearing, but stainless steel will hold up better in my opinion.

- it doesn't scream it's brand out loud... is stated confidence but not overly showy.

** The BR01 does this very well. the BR02 is more unstated - actually people look at the watch not the brand I think with BR02.

- lume ideally kicks ass, but I'm not a purist.

** B&Rs are not normally that great with their lumes but the 02s are better than average. I have a panerai which has the best lume! so it's not as bright as that but the lume in the middle of the night will match the PAMs - so top marks!

Here's some photos of mine, should you want more clues - sorry it's an over cluttered chrono!


----------



## bluemonday (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts on the SS vs. PVD.



Astronaut said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Spacematic, and wanted to hear from you what you thought about it. We're both relatively new to the watch "game" but any insight you can share, I'd appreciate.


Of course... I really liked the Spacematic. I had a GMT that had the arabic numbers, though I like the simpler ones better. You can get hash marks or numbers. The numbers are a little strange, they all rotate around the center axis instead of all oriented towards the wearer, but it's a nice point of differentiation too. They also have some with black or white dials. Lume was pretty good.

I actually think they might be out of production now, but probably not to hard to find one in good condition for sale. They were tool like but not too big, and the bezel a perfect circle with very angular lugs that came out at 90-degrees. Crystal was perfect, never had a scratch and I beat the hell out of it as an everyday wearer and it is tough! Also the metal and bracelet was great, sort of that matte beadblasted(?) finish. Because it wasn't shiny, it was never looked dirty, and never showed a mark. I actually wish they had the BR-02 in this finish... matte steel that looks obviously metal but a sharp grey. A nice midpoint between the shiny SS and PVD I suppose.

hope that helps! I'm sure the Fortis forum on here has much more detailed info.


----------



## bluemonday (Oct 5, 2009)

Piers, thanks for great details feedback, and your photos are amazing! Never seen such good shots of it on wrist with the nylon strap. it's hard to tell from the B&R website how it actually looks w/the nylon strap and that is sharp, very tactical, and offsets the SS nicely.



PIERS (UK) said:


> BR02 is a great design choice. After owning a BR01, I much prefer the 02, because the overall design better suites the wrist - it still feels like a square watch, but is nicely curved.


Agreed, and the roundness of the crystal really comes across clearly in your photos, the more I see it on a wrist, the better it looks to me than the flat square-body models. On the other hand I'm not a B&R owner so not so connected to the 01 as the reference... Again I have smaller wrists so also a personal comfort feeling in that regard with the more rounded shape and strap integration. More like an evolution of the B&R heritage, well proportioned with the thicker body, but still looks really solid.

thanks again for the shots, the chrono certainly looks serious!

best,
Matt


----------



## bluemonday (Oct 5, 2009)

anyone have photos of the BR-02 in SS w/ pro-dial on wrist? with nylon strap? and/or underwater? 

(could I be any more specific? haha)  

thanks for your help


----------



## Hirsty (Feb 8, 2009)

I have the SS Arabic.

Why? I prefer the metal look of SS and I personally think it is more versatile than PVD - you can wear it on a dive, skiing, in jeans and a t-shirt or in a business suit, having a meal or kilt (or tux if your not Scottish) and black tie.

As its my first B&R I went for that distinctive B&R numbering.

I do regret that there isn't a steel bracelet but that is a small point and there are plenty of good alt strap makers out there.


----------



## eddyk (Aug 29, 2009)

wdrazek said:


> +1. The BR02 floated my boat more than the 01 or 03 and stainless is the finish to get BC a scratch doesn't destroy it like PVD. And PVD does scratch. Good luck on your purchase.


I have been wondering which one to get, the carbon or the stainless.

I think your post has just made my mind up.

P.S
How does one change the strap on an 02?


----------



## bluemonday (Oct 5, 2009)

Finally closing the circle on this post with a happy ending. Thank you all so much for the great info and opinions, it really did help. I recently got my first REAL promotion at work and had mentioned the BR-02 to my wife. As I mentioned previously, showing her the website - she thought the stainless with arabic numbers was "sharp" and she wasn't as into the pro dial as I was, but whatever. I like them both but just let it lie... wanted to wait a month and see if I was still in love with this watch enough to take the plunge, but still feeling a bit sheepish about the price tag and mind not made up completely. 

So then on Thanksgiving she plops the black pelican case on my lap out of the blue and says "congrats". Inside: the BR-02 stainless with numeric dial! 

Sneaky... she knew I had visited a watch shop downtown and tried one the 02, because she noticed the jewelers business card in my wallet. She pilfered the card out of my wallet and went and visited the shop, had it shipped to where we were going be on Thanksgiving (at relatives out of state, also cheaper sales tax than Chicago!). Pretty awesome and she said she wanted to do it before Xmas so it would be more of a surprise. I was shocked.

Loving the BR-02, still rocking the rubber band for now but it looks good with everything, already got a pile of comments at work (a group of industrial and graphic designers, go figure). And I can't believe how comfortable it wears, really balanced and soft-feeling despite it's heavy metallic looks. 

cheers and thanks again. Really happy!


----------



## Hirsty (Feb 8, 2009)

Top class lady!

We need some pic of the new watch too.


----------



## chrisc9867 (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome man, welcome to the B&R club


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

I have been wearing a BR02 Carbon Ltd. Production Orange dial for a year and a half. I wear it in the ocean, surfing and swimming. I wear it cycling, even over the sleeve of my cold weather cycling coat. I will say that B&R PVD treatment is absolutely the best in terms of wear, that I have experienced to date. The preliminary treatment (blasting) of the case a pre-process is what i attribute to this. But, there is very little sign of wear after 1.5 years of steady wear. I think the new Tutima PVD looks like the only PVD I've seen that might rival the quality, but I have yet to wear test it.


----------

